# Les Pooches Products



## goldenmnm (Sep 13, 2008)

Has anyone used these products, esp the shampoos? I've been told they smell out of this world amazing, but they're really pricey! Also has anyone used the brushes to get out undercoat like on a golden retriever? Thanks!


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

When we bought our grooming shop this past Sept, Les Pooch was the shampoo & conditioner the previous owners used there. We've since stocked up on a cheaper brand, but it may have been a mistake as many customers ask for it specifically. We do sell it in the boutique also, but don't have a lot of sales of it. 
We do keep some on hand for those customers who specifically ask us to use it, but otherwise we use a different, cheaper brand.
Les Pooch does smell VERY GOOD & leaves the coat nice & very soft. I really like it personally, but it's a bit more expensive than we can really swing to use for all the dogs right now.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

I have not personally used the shampoos, but everyone I know that has used them really likes it..its just too pricey for me..it can't be that special..and I use cologne on the dogs when they are done anyway, so the smell of the shampoo isn't an issue for me..I am very happy with other shampoos that are a fraction of the price. I just sold 2 of their brushes (the single blue and red ones) that I got as gifts at a show. I didn't like them at all, and they are way pricey..I don't mind paying alot for a tool..but it better show that its worth it..and I just didn't find them special..and the fluff side of the brush is worthless IMO. Many, many groomers love their stuff...I think its the name, sounding fancy, and the price, makes us think its special stuff...I just think there are many more products and tools out there that are just as good, without the fancy name and price. JMO though.


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

Hmmm ... I didn't even realize they sold brushes. We have bought come Les Pooch colognes in the past & they are extremely pricey


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

I recently bought my first LP brush because of all the rave I'v heard about it. I just got it so I don't know yet. I'll let you know how it works out.... but 40$ for one brush.... it better turn their hair into gold.....


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

I think their brushes are what they are best known for. They are always what everyone is raving about..they have one called the Mattzapper that seems to be a popular item too..I just don't like them. And you don't use them like a normal brush...you use a tap and pull motion...Not a fan. I have a cologne of theirs too, another gift from a show, as they are sponsors..I don't like the smell, and haven't used it except to smell it..it just sits there..need to sell it too..lol


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

Those brushes ARE really spendy, but have to say I LOVE them! LOL I've had some fosters who hadn't been brushed in - who knows how long! The tap and pull was foreign to me, but, once I got the hang of it, all I can say is wow. It does the job in short order. I use it on my male, whose coat is so dense (and he's so BIG), makes brushing and fluffing him out much easier.

I haven't tried the other products.


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

poodleholic said:


> Those brushes ARE really spendy, but have to say I LOVE them!


Really?! Hmmm ... I might have to invest in 1 & see how our groomer likes it.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

poodleholic said:


> Those brushes ARE really spendy, but have to say I LOVE them! LOL I've had some fosters who hadn't been brushed in - who knows how long! The tap and pull was foreign to me, but, once I got the hang of it, all I can say is wow. It does the job in short order. I use it on my male, whose coat is so dense (and he's so BIG), makes brushing and fluffing him out much easier.
> 
> I haven't tried the other products.


I know LOTS of groomers that swear by them, and won't use anything but their brushes. I just couldn't get used to them, or find them better than my Tuff on Tangles I always use. I know the Les Pooches are very good quality, and will hold up well over time. So if nothing else, they last along time and are made solidly. If you get one and find you don't like it, you can always resell it..they fly right off the message boards. lol


----------



## goldenmnm (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks guys! I was at work smelling shampoos we have for sale and one of the groomers said to try the les pooches shampoo and that it smells out of this world. I sometimes use cologne of my dogs a few days after getting a bath to take that outdoor doggy smell they get from going out to potty and coming back in, but I don't like to use it often. I like the smell of the shampoo on the dog. I'm using Eqyss Premier right now and I hate it. I'll bathe macy and dry her fully with my k9 II and I can't smell the shampoo on her at all afterwards and I let her soak in it a few minutes as well. I love the smell but it's doesn't last on the dogs coat. I also feel it doesn't get her coat clean because she's still kinda greasy/dirty feeling once she's been bathed. I work at a grooming shop, so I know about bathing her, it's not that I'm not doing a good job. I just don't like that shampoo, the Microtek might be better though. 

I was using Nature's Specialities Plum and Silky on her, but i ran out. We sell it at the shop I work at, but I'm wanting to try something different. We use that shampoo on all the dogs and sometimes I tire of the smell and want to use something different and new, but I may have to go back to the old standby. I like using a dilutable shampoo not one that you use straight out of the bottle. Since she's a big dog it takes more time for me to keep squirting shampoo on her bits at a time, versus mixing it up in a bottle and using it all over. I'm really lazy that way!

One of the groomer's at the shop uses the brushes and swears by them for dematting dogs, they work really well when we've had a big dog that was matted. I was wondering how the undercoat brush worked? Just wondering if it really gets a good amount of golden retriever undercoat out versus using a regular slicker brush.

Thanks to everyone that responded!


----------

